# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  MCC tonight at Wolftrap

## JEK

At setlist from two nights ago

Mary Chapin Carpenter

Chasing What's Already Gone 
I Tried Going West 
Transendental Reunion 
Shut Up and Kiss Me 
Passionate Kisses 
The Way I Feel 
What to Keep and What to Throw Away 
Learning the World 
Another Home 
Halley Came to Jackson 
He Thinks He'll Keep Her 
Down at the Twist and Shout 
Girls with Guitars 
Stones in the Road 
New Years Day 
Soul Companion 
Encore:
I Feel Lucky 
The Hard Way 
Encore 2:
Jericho 
Don't Need Much To Be Happy

----------


## JEK

She is in a funk over her life and times and her music shows it. Her new album is a downer, at least in the first half.

Loudon Wainright III opened for her and he was really funny last night. Read some of his father's pieces from Life magazine in the 70s and 80s and set a few to song. Now there is an interesting family with Martha and Rufus as kids and songwriters. Loudon has suffered a few slings from the kids -- B.M.F.A. for one.

----------


## Grey

Aside from her new music how was the rest of MCC's show?  Her voice is beautiful.  Stones in the Road is a favorite.

----------


## JEK

She has in great voice and did a number of her old favorites. One of her first bookings as a professional was at Wolftrap and she has deep roots there.

----------

